# Crusty Spots on Ears



## Lehcarjt (Dec 25, 2012)

I can't believe I have another problem! (I am so grateful you all are here as I stumble through this goat ownership thing.)

CutieBelle, the 4 month old boer mix we adopted after someone rescued her from a golf course lake, has developed crusty, hairless spots on her ears. The photo below is her under ear although the spots are on the top as well.

Mites maybe? It's something that has developed in the last week as she definitely didn't have them when we first got her.

Thanks in advance (again),

Rachel


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Keepin in mind I have no real experience with goats yet, if that were a dogs ear I would ask about mange.....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That looks like ear mites. They live in the ear and run out to feed on the flap. I would use CyLence pour on to kill the little buggers. It goes down their back like dog flea treatments, really easy. I'm sure someone else has a different treatment as well.


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

If its ear mites my ag teacher taught in vet tech to put a little mineral oil in their ears and it'll kill them


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Mineral oil won't kill the eggs though. CyLence gets rid of them completely.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

If it moves to around the eyes and mouth it would very well be mange. It looks a bit like it to me too. I had a doe get it and it started on her ears like that.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's an article on the different kinds of mites http://www.goatbiology.com/mites.html


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I have used mineral oil as suggested by family remedy for basically anything including ear mites. Few drops every few days for 3 weeks. Scaly leg mites on chickens, cotton ball it on every day for 3 weeks, indigestion? 2 Tablespoons once a day/ 3 days. Lol I mean everything!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would try mineral oil on and in the ear. It smothers them


----------

